# I Have Been Busy!



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been collecting decorative vintage kitchen accessories! 

I find the colors/patterns cheerful. What do you think?


----------



## Soma (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely! I don't collect vintage, but love seeing it.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

I almost forgot this little beauty!


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 28, 2012)

Decals? I usually have to strip paint of the wooden handles off of old stuff do to checking, peeling, cracking, and flaking.  I then treat the wood with oil and wax.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love the yellow, red and blue.  I have my kitchen decorated in those colors, I do my best to get my small appliances in those colors, if not those I go for stainless.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Decals? I usually have to strip paint of the wooden handles off of old stuff do to checking, peeling, cracking, and flaking. I then treat the wood with oil and wax.


 
Nope!  These aren't decals.  They are 1950s painted pieces.  I found them in thrift shops and online.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love the yellow, red and blue. I have my kitchen decorated in those colors, I do my best to get my small appliances in those colors, if not those I go for stainless.


 
Me too!  But I don't buy blue small appliances, I get yellow, red, white or stainless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2012)

Leolady said:


> Me too!  But I don't buy blue small appliances, I get yellow, red, white or stainless.



I have so few blue pieces, it's the color I look for first.  I also have dragons and teapots as objects and pictures in the same color scheme.  I should group my Tea with Dragon pictures and post a pic of them.  Very charming.


----------



## Addie (Feb 28, 2012)

Back to my childhood. My mother had so many of those things in her kitchen. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the exact same sifter!


----------



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

Alix said:


> I have the exact same sifter!


 
Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 28, 2012)

What a pretty collection, Leolady!


----------



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Leolady (Feb 28, 2012)

I am ashamed to admit that I bought 5 more canisters today, and another wastebasket.











I now have a total of 13 canisters! What am I doing with so many canisters you ask..........? 

Well, there will be groupings of canisters near the refrigerator, range, and the sink -- all holding kitchen utensils. And there will be a few small canisters in the windowsill holding potted herbs in plastic liners. I won't use any of them to hold food because they all have some degree of rust.

The hinged lid yellow topped bread box will be used to hold those common tools, screws, and stuff that usually clutter up a drawer or two in the kitchen.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 28, 2012)

lovely to look at, aren't they? thanks.


----------



## Leolady (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw this matching dustpan online, but the owner won't sell it.  Now I am searching for one high and low!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2012)

Ooh, pretty, shiny. What is that last thing that you almost forgot to post?


----------



## Leolady (Mar 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Ooh, pretty, shiny. What is that last thing that you almost forgot to post?


 
Oh!  It is a wall mount matchbox holder.


----------

